# how do you price per inch?



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

hey guys so this is how i got asked to bid
up to 2"
2.1-4"
4.1-6"
6.1-8"
8.1- and above snow fall 

they want it like this and hourly i know how to do the hourly just dont get the per inch

how i bid now is per push or season so how would this work just double it and keep going?

thanks for any help


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

try looking for other threads about this very point.

try searching or maybe just reading...

or figure how long it takes to cover a particular lot....then how many times will it take you to cover it in 2, 4, 6, 8, 13, 28, 55 inches snow...then figure out the hourly rate you want and multiply ex. takes 1 hour for 2 inches and you want 200 per hour...then for 2 inches 200 bucks.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

anytime i bid like this i have just put my per push in each line but i never get the job

i think you would be safe with the per push for the first 2" but the next will need to be cheaper because the thought is that the next 2" wont take as long because you dont do final cleanup on every 2"

? are you bidding for Centro


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

my contract says....

"service fee is based on a snow accumulation of 2"-6" inches, every 3 inches afterward will be 50% of the service fee extra."

not really what your asking i guess


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

cretebaby;585217 said:


> anytime i bid like this i have just put my per push in each line but i never get the job


not really good advice then is it lol


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

thats my point

he wanted to charge his per push price for every 2 inches, so i said it doesnt work


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

yea i been on here for some alittle time and didnt find anything the place im biding for is presidents plaza and its 3 diff lots to plow i just dont know how to plow after the 2 how i go up by couse i dont wanna plow at 2 inchs and a hour later plow anouther 2 inchs and loose out


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

its there.

just read the threads on how do i bid or how much would you charge.

read my thread titled is it just me


i don't know how you can charge less for 6 inches then 2. it takes more time. my rates go up becuase of the time it takes and then you are using loaders and then you are hauling snow....


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

snowguys;585120 said:


> hey guys so this is how i got asked to bid
> up to 2"
> 2.1-4"
> 4.1-6"
> ...


So they can pick the cheapest? Give them one or the other, give them both and you're bidding againest yourself

Don't you want to add a over 12"? if your top bid is 8.1 plus then you get the same for 18 as for 9? that's not right. We have a "over 12"= X $ @ inch" rate in our contracts.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Give them a base price for 2" - 4" and then hourly after that. If you don't show up and there is more than 4" in the lot, they will be calling you. If this is a shopping place, then anything over 4" is going to piss off the customers.

Who is going to measure? You or the store clerk/manager/owner? When you send them a bill for 4.2" and they think it was 3.9" there will be issues.

Make it simple for them so they can budget. Inform the customer about how billing works. It is my experience that if they ask for that many different kinds of bids, they are just shopping and you will be high no matter what.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

you will probably plow every 2 anyway


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

i have a meeting tomm morning so will see what they say and see who im biding with


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

QuadPlower;585578 said:


> Give them a base price for 2" - 4" and then hourly after that. If you don't show up and there is more than 4" in the lot, they will be calling you. If this is a shopping place, then anything over 4" is going to piss off the customers.
> 
> Who is going to measure? You or the store clerk/manager/owner? When you send them a bill for 4.2" and they think it was 3.9" there will be issues.
> 
> Make it simple for them so they can budget. Inform the customer about how billing works. It is my experience that if they ask for that many different kinds of bids, they are just shopping and you will be high no matter what.


in this situation both parties agree on a certain news channel, the weather service or something along those lines


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

hey guys so had the meeting today and they want me to bid both ways and they will pick what company and what way to go with i dont get it why cant they pick up? lol but the good part is i know who im biding with and they all are very large companys witch means more over head i hope


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

I would says that if your first 2" was say $100 then the next 2" incraments would be about $75 each

but you cant stop at 8",


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

In reference to who measures



cretebaby;585962 said:


> in this situation both parties agree on a certain news channel, the weather service or something along those lines


I have several customers through out the city and each one will have an inch or two differences. One might have 3" and the other 5" News said we got 2"-4".

My point is with a 2" difference, you could walk across the parking lot and get several different price ranges. You might have a spot that pays two price ranges higher than if the customer was to check it.

Its good to have an idea who is bidding, but don't let that influence you too much. Bid it how you need to bid it. If you need the job go a little lower. If you don't have to have it, go normal or a little higher.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

QuadPlower;586662 said:


> In reference to who measures
> 
> I have several customers through out the city and each one will have an inch or two differences. One might have 3" and the other 5" News said we got 2"-4".
> 
> ...


that why you use an "official" source for the snowfall amount like a mutualy agreed on tv station etc, here we use the weather service and its reading are from the local airport i agree that one part of a lot might have 1.9" and another might have 2 something but snowfall generally doesnt vary much from one side of a property to another

you can bill them what you think it snowed and most likely they will not argue but this keeps both parties honest

besides you can have this problem with any price system that has a certain inch break or even a blizzard clause

that why we charge hourly or per push or seasonal


----------



## Woodland (Sep 17, 2005)

I'm a bit confused as to what your bidding on. If you have a storm with total accumulation of say 12" and you plow with 6" on the ground and again after the storm with another 6" do you charge the 4.1 - 6" price twice, or whatever you put for 8" above. It sounds to me like the property manager doesn't know what he's doing. If that was an account I was looking at, I would either educate them on a more appropriate pricing structure or walk away.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

You charge for what was there when you came to plow. 2 6" plows should be more than 1 12" plow.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Woodland;587023 said:


> I'm a bit confused as to what your bidding on. If you have a storm with total accumulation of say 12" and you plow with 6" on the ground and again after the storm with another 6" do you charge the 4.1 - 6" price twice, or whatever you put for 8" above. It sounds to me like the property manager doesn't know what he's doing. If that was an account I was looking at, I would either educate them on a more appropriate pricing structure or walk away.


this actually is a comon way of pricing, where i have seen it the most is with a very large commercial property manager and im pretty sure they know what there doing

this would typicaly be a zero tolerance and you would be paid on a daily snowfall amount so 12" would be 12" how can you wait until 6" to start plowing anyway

the beauty of this pricing is when it snows 4" you get paid for 4" when it snows 4.2" you get paid for 6"

anyone on here that tells a guy to change the pricing structure that the owner puts out really isnt helping that guy anyway


----------

